# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  olympus ψηφιακη καμερα

## cholinda

γεια χαρα! ειμαι η νινα!
εχω ενα προβλημα με την καμερα μου,πηρα απο τον κωτσοβολο την olympus stylus VG-180
και εκει που φωτογραφιζα χαρωπη,στην οθονη εμφανιστηκαν καθετες γραμμες χρωματιστες.μελανιασα!!! η καμερα μου ουτε εχει πεσει κατω,ουτε εγινε το παραμικρο..
την ανοιγοκλεισα μερικες φορες,και ηρθε για μια βδομαδα στα καλα της..
κανενα κολλημα θα ηταν φανταστηκα.ναι καλα!!
σε μερικες μερες ασπρισε η οθονη εντελως..μετα εδειχνε ξεθωριασμενα,τωρα τα δειχνει με εντονο ασπρο..
που και που για πολυ λιγο,δειχνει κανονικα αλλα μετα ξανα τα ιδια..
τους εστειλα μειλ στον κωτσοβολο και να χαμε να λεγαμε.σερβις με ειπανε.
οι φωτογραφιες οταν τις βλεπω στον υπολογιστη ειναι μια χαρα..
απο τι μπορει να εγινε αυτο,ξερει κανεις??? :Blushing:

----------


## nyannaco

Αν είναι στην εγγύηση, στο eεπίσημο service χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.

----------


## cholinda

> Αν είναι στην εγγύηση, στο eεπίσημο service χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.


ειναι στην εγγυηση.
αλλα θα αργησω να γυρισω θεσ/νικη.απο τι προηλθε αυτο και τα κακαρωνει ετσι..

----------


## angel_grig

> ειναι στην εγγυηση.
> αλλα θα αργησω να γυρισω θεσ/νικη.απο τι προηλθε αυτο και τα κακαρωνει ετσι..


Σαν προβλημα καλωδιοταινιας φαινεται απο οτι λες...οπως σου ειπε και ο Νικος παραπανω κατ΄ευθειαν στην επισημη αντιπροσωπεια

----------


## cholinda

> Σαν προβλημα καλωδιοταινιας φαινεται απο οτι λες...οπως σου ειπε και ο Νικος παραπανω κατ΄ευθειαν στην επισημη αντιπροσωπεια


καταλαβα...ουτε 3 μηνες δεν αντεξε.
ευχαριστω παιδια

----------

